# Is there a way to make foundation last longer without primer?



## bubbleys (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm terrified to use primer because my skin breaks out really badly very easily. Within 3 hours my face looks horrible, it looks muddy and oily all over. I feel really discouraged because I'm only able to take one class at school a day unlike everyone else who take 2 and are able to have days off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My skin is really weirdly combination...as it's insanely dry (because of meds) and gets super oily quickly. These are the products that I currently use if that helps:

MUFE Matt Velvet +
MAC Studio Finish Concealer
MAC Prep&Prime Translucent Powder
MAC Pressed Blotting Powder

Others:
MAC Fix+
Physicians Formula Blush
Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Gel (and the other parts of the 3-step system)

I'd be so grateful for any advice!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 5, 2010)

If am understanding this correctly, you are letting how your skin looks affect what classes you take at school? In that case my advice to you is that you need to look beyond your skin today and remind yourself that your education is so much more important for your future. Of course it's not fun to feel that you don't look your best, but you can't let that limit the things you do outside of home.

As for products, the 3 step system is problematic for a lot of folks, so maybe trying some non Clinique skincare would help.


----------



## bubbleys (Jun 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_If am understanding this correctly, you are letting how your skin looks affect what classes you take at school? In that case my advice to you is that you need to look beyond your skin today and remind yourself that your education is so much more important for your future. Of course it's not fun to feel that you don't look your best, but you can't let that limit the things you do outside of home.

As for products, the 3 step system is problematic for a lot of folks, so maybe trying some non Clinique skincare would help._

 
Trust me, it's not as easy as you think to just look past what issues I have with my skin. It's affected me so much, and luckily, I'm doing fine with my education. 

I've been using so many dermatologist prescribed meds, and I tried the 3-step system on a whim and it's helped so much, much more than anything I've ever been prescribed.

Thanks for your input though.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 5, 2010)

You need a primer. 
Try MUFE's All mat, Laura mercier's oil free, smashbox (light), MUFE HD, BE Prime Time oil free, Korres... there are tons out there that are oil free, but it absoluetly WILL help your makeup stick. It creates a barrier between your skin, its natural oils and the foundation, so the oils dont disturb the makeup as much. It also makes yoru foundation turn up the right color... certain foundations will turn out ashy without primer.
Obviously working on your skincare will help too. As well as a setting powder/blotting powder.

That being said, if you feeling bad about your skin is keeping you from taking classes, i would suggest that you see a professional and work on yourself esteem. If something like your skin is disrupting your life, i feel that you will have much larger issues later on.


----------



## bubbleys (Jun 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_You need a primer. 
Try MUFE's All mat, Laura mercier's oil free, smashbox (light), MUFE HD, BE Prime Time oil free, Korres... there are tons out there that are oil free, but it absoluetly WILL help your makeup stick. It creates a barrier between your skin, its natural oils and the foundation, so the oils dont disturb the makeup as much. It also makes yoru foundation turn up the right color... certain foundations will turn out ashy without primer.
Obviously working on your skincare will help too. As well as a setting powder/blotting powder.

That being said, if you feeling bad about your skin is keeping you from taking classes, i would suggest that you see a professional and work on yourself esteem. If something like your skin is disrupting your life, i feel that you will have much larger issues later on._

 
Not to seem rude to anyone, but I'm taking all my classes and am ahead. I'm just not able to take more than one a day so I go to school for 5 days rather than 3 or 4 so I don't see how I need to see a professional? I have perfectly fine self-esteem, it's just my skin is difficult to work with. It's kind of sad that I have to defend myself when all I was asking was a question. =S


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 5, 2010)

Edit: Nevermind. I hope the OP finds a primer that helps her take two classes a day.


----------



## summerblue (Jun 5, 2010)

Funny this thread came up now as I just went to Sephora today & met a training supervisor who travels between many stores (lucky for me).  Well, anyway, I have never used a primer (although I have LG's spackle, SB & I picked up Cinema Secrets primer at the NYC Makeup Show several weeks ago).  Anyway, that said, we were discussing my makeup routine & my rosacea so she suggested Hourglass' new SPF moisturizing primer for rosacea, sensitive skin, acne, etc.  So, since I went shopping with a bare face, I really put this stuff all over me to see if I would have any reaction.  If I do, I'll get red blotches all over my face.  And with rosacea, I can only use the non-chemical zinc & titanium dioxide suncreens.  Well, I lathered this all over as generously as possible & I am pleased to say no reaction what-so-ever.  It's free of all oil-free, sulphate-free, parabens-free, no chemical sunscreens, no animal testing, etc.  After application it did noticeably quiet my redness as she said it would.  Naturally, I haven't used this with any foundation so I don't know how well it acts as a primer, however, if you purchase from Sephora you do have 60 days to use the product & still return it.  

So, here the link to this product on Sephora: Note, it's got a $52 price online, but I could almost swear that it was $45 in-store, which is still hefty!
Excellent rating & 200+ reviews.

Sephora: Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer SPF 15: Primer


Also, you may want to go to skinactives.com's forums for advice & support on skin issues.  There are forums dedicated to acne & rosacea.  I've spent many hours familiarizing myself with the additives she sells, reading the forums, reading up on rosacea, reading up on the various additives, etc.  (PS, many of the gals on the QVC Beauty Banter forum order from her; btw, she's a chemist.)  So, as soon as I use up all my on-hand skincare stuff through this coming winter, I'm going to make my own skincare so I don't have to deal with unnecessary ingredients & adverse ingredient reactions due to my rosacea & sensitive skin.  And, it's a heck-of-lot cheaper to make your own -- with fresher ingredients.  Some of her formulas have been so successful that at the behest of her customers, she has started making her own serums inaddition to selling the individual ingredients to make your own.

HTH!


----------



## summerblue (Jun 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_While you are currently able to adjust your schedule *to this compulsion, that doesn't make it sound*._

 

I think your comment was not only presumptuous that bubbley has a *compulsion*, but quite rude.  She's letting us know that she's seen many dermatologists & is on medications for her skin condition so assumably she must have some serious skin issues.  And as anyone who has personally had skin issues knows or has a friend, relative or co-worker with issues, it's difficult to deal with emotionally.  It's awfully tough to put your best face forward & feel confident when you have skin issues.

Anyway, bubbley was correct in that she was asking for skincare/makeup advice & not psychoanalysis.

Just my 2-cents.


----------



## summerblue (Jun 5, 2010)

PS - The SA also highly recommended Hourglass' foundation & tinted moisturizer, but I don't like liquid foundation & the tinted moisturizer would barely give me a tad of coverage.


----------



## bubbleys (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *summerblue* 

 
_Funny this thread came up now as I just went to Sephora today & met a training supervisor who travels between many stores (lucky for me). Well, anyway, I have never used a primer (although I have LG's spackle, SB & I picked up Cinema Secrets primer at the NYC Makeup Show several weeks ago). Anyway, that said, we were discussing my makeup routine & my rosacea so she suggested Hourglass' new SPF moisturizing primer for rosacea, sensitive skin, acne, etc. So, since I went shopping with a bare face, I really put this stuff all over me to see if I would have any reaction. If I do, I'll get red blotches all over my face. And with rosacea, I can only use the non-chemical zinc & titanium dioxide suncreens. Well, I lathered this all over as generously as possible & I am pleased to say no reaction what-so-ever. It's free of all oil-free, sulphate-free, parabens-free, no chemical sunscreens, no animal testing, etc. After application it did noticeably quiet my redness as she said it would. Naturally, I haven't used this with any foundation so I don't know how well it acts as a primer, however, if you purchase from Sephora you do have 60 days to use the product & still return it. 

So, here the link to this product on Sephora: Note, it's got a $52 price online, but I could almost swear that it was $45 in-store, which is still hefty!
Excellent rating & 200+ reviews.

Sephora: Hourglass Veil Mineral Primer SPF 15: Primer


Also, you may want to go to skinactives.com's forums for advice & support on skin issues. There are forums dedicated to acne & rosacea. I've spent many hours familiarizing myself with the additives she sells, reading the forums, reading up on rosacea, reading up on the various additives, etc. (PS, many of the gals on the QVC Beauty Banter forum order from her; btw, she's a chemist.) So, as soon as I use up all my on-hand skincare stuff through this coming winter, I'm going to make my own skincare so I don't have to deal with unnecessary ingredients & adverse ingredient reactions due to my rosacea & sensitive skin. And, it's a heck-of-lot cheaper to make your own -- with fresher ingredients. Some of her formulas have been so successful that at the behest of her customers, she has started making her own serums inaddition to selling the individual ingredients to make your own.

HTH!_

 
Thank you so so much! I literally spent hours today looking at primers on Sephora, but I honestly didn't even see that one! (Probably because I stopped at $40, because when you buy it here in Canada it's unreasonbly more expensive!) I always check/look up the ingredients and read so many pages of reviews. I love Sephora because of their return policy!

I will also def check out the forum. Thanks again for seeing my point of view, it means a lot.


----------



## EvoPandaPnay (Jun 6, 2010)

Try Murad Acne Complex kit. I had been using this since  2005 and I'm acne free I do break out from here and there but not as worst during my high school  to my first year of college. Murad made my skin clear and I continue using it even I don't have a break out; to prevent future break out

I use Mac prep + prime skin visage.

If possible try to use less product.
1.Cleanser/Toner 2. Moisturizer 3. Primer 4. Foundation/concealer 5.Blot Powder

Take hair, skin, & nail vitamins
Drink 8 glasses of water
Exercise or Meditate (I notice when I'm so stress I break out)
For skincare: exfoilate once a week, when you wash your face lukewarm water then after you apply your cleanser turn the faucet to cold water to close your pores then get an ice cube and gently apply all over your face then gently pat a dry wash cloth then  moisturize.... primer.... make up...

P.s. always clean your make-up brushes after application....


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Jun 6, 2010)

You might also want to try Estee Lauder Double Wear or Double Wear Light foundation.  If you stop at a counter, they should be able to match you and get you a sample to try.

Before Double Wear, I always had to reapply my foundation at least twice more through out the day.  But not anymore - woot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It stays in place, never oxidizes or changes color, and has awesome coverage and is good for all skin types 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A primer is also a must have, and shouldn't cause any break outs.  I have always used Lancome La Base or Arden Good Morning Skin Serum before the Lancome one came out.  But I'm using Lauder Idealist now which minimizes pores, relieves redness and evens out my skin's texture and tone, plus it has a small amount of silicone in it, so I don't even need to use a primer anymore, because Idealist takes it's place.  Buying 1 product that does two things is better than buying 2 different ones LOL.


----------

